# Where to buy targets/arrow lube in Toronto



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can buy paper targets and arrow lube in Toronto? I went to the Seaton Park range last night and realized I'd have to bring my own targets. I also had a heck of a time pulling my arrows out?

Thanks.

Lucas


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

saugeen shafts??


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Those target butts at the Science Center are really tough on compound shooters. In Toronto you could try Tent City, maybe BassPro for commercial lubes like Arrow Snot or Woody's I prefer Woody's myself. 

There are other things you can use beside commercial arrow lube. A bar of ivory soap rubbed on the first few inches of your arrow will work or a silicone lubricant like Jig a Loo (not WD40), even Pam cooking spray works. You can also make your own arrow lube by adding 1/4 cup of dish soap to litre of lamp oil. It is inexpensive and will last forever.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Gagnon Sports in Oshawa has Scorpion Vemon Lube and they do carry paper faces as well.


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

Try Lebarons. They have scorpion and arrow snot for about 10 bucks


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OCCS has opened a small shop in the west end (Mississauga). http://www.classicalsport.com/
I have no idea what they stock, but give them a call and find out.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

if around my area drop in,have in stock!


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Just use some armourall on a sponge and shove it into a container so you can push your arrow into it and lube it.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

For arrow lube, woodys is the best I've used in my opinion, but for a quick alternative, black shoe polish is pretty good, and regular sink dish soap is okay but you need to apply often. 
For targets, try Tent City, Bass Pros, Gagnons. On line try Bowshop, Landcaster etc....g2g, cya.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are looking for an alternative to paper targets I am a dealer for arrowmats. These will take a few thousand shots no problem. I ship across Canada. Here is a link to the website http://www.arrowmat.com
If you are interested in any just let me know
Archer's Paradise


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

NSSCOTT said:


> If you are looking for an alternative to paper targets I am a dealer for arrowmats. These will take a few thousand shots no problem. I ship across Canada. Here is a link to the website http://www.arrowmat.com
> If you are interested in any just let me know
> Archer's Paradise


I definitely have done interest. Just paid about $11 for five paper targets, which seems a little high.

How much for a five-spot sheet shipped to Toronto? The XL five-spot may also work, but I have to do some measuring to do first.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

shiftydog said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy paper targets and arrow lube in Toronto? I went to the Seaton Park range last night and realized I'd have to bring my own targets. I also had a heck of a time pulling my arrows out?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Lucas


LeBaron's sells the Scorpion Venom Target Arrow Release Lube @ $10.00 per bottle.

The next time you're at the range ask for Sandy (shooting the Hoyt Maxxis) and you'll be welcome to try mine before you buy a bottle. I too was there last night and perhaps crossed paths. As for targets I just save my coffee lids and they provide an auditory response to a direct hit


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Fixerman812 said:


> LeBaron's sells the Scorpion Venom Target Arrow Release Lube @ $10.00 per bottle.
> 
> The next time you're at the range ask for Sandy (shooting the Hoyt Maxxis) and you'll be welcome to try mine before you buy a bottle. I too was there last night and perhaps crossed paths. As for targets I just save my coffee lids and they provide an auditory response to a direct hit


Thanks, Sandy. I didn't see any other compound shooters there last night, but saw maybe 15 or so recurve shooters. Felt a little out of place.


----------

